# intake



## johnpaul519 (Oct 4, 2005)

on my '74 2002tii i am planning on taking off the big black intake and replacing it with a k&n air filter, but there are a bunch of tubes that recycle unburned fuel back into the engine. what should i do about them. and if i just plug them up wont fuel build up inside engine or something.


----------

